# CM10 Color multipliers



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I posted in fit's and winner's thread but never got a response.

Why are the CM10 color multipliers STILL doubled by default? I'm sure there are many people who never even touch them and wouldn't even think about why the screen is so much brighter.

I'm paranoid about my screen burning in so I am always sure echo in the default values (because the sliders suck)

Just some info for those of you who are running Cm9/Cm10 and want to reduce the chance of your screen burning in an image. Note, this is only for kernels using the cyanogenmod color control. If you are running trinity, glados, or franco (I think?) then you are fine.

The default values should be located here. (From faux's Op)

If not for some reason, the default for each is 2004318071

/sys/class/misc/samoled_color/red_multiplier_original
/sys/class/misc/samoled_color/green_multiplier_original
/sys/class/misc/samoled_color/blue_multiplier_original


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

And this is easyer tha moving sliders down a bit??

G NEXUS


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> And this is easyer tha moving sliders down a bit??
> 
> G NEXUS


Oops quoted myself.

why not use the custom settings?

G NEXUS


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the color multipliers on CM. Been using them since they were implemented in CM9, never had an issue with any kind of burn in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I love the color multipliers on CM. Been using them since they were implemented in CM9, never had an issue with any kind of burn in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not saying that anyone will or won't  Just throwing it out there as a possibility of happening, and that I think that they should set it to the actual default to begin with. It would be different if the colors were actually tuned like say, trinity, but they are all doubled which only makes the screen much brighter.

And Fcisco, have you ever tried fine tuning the multipliers with the sliders? it's nearly impossible. The default value (on the sliders) is something like .4666666666666. Not sure where they get their scaling from, but you pretty much have to echo it in if you want to get the actual default or fine tune it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Not saying that anyone will or won't  Just throwing it out there as a possibility of happening, and that I think that they should set it to the actual default to begin with. It would be different if the colors were actually tuned like say, trinity, but they are all doubled which only makes the screen much brighter.


I love that it's brighter and more vivid, lol. I'm fine with the default "tuning", I just want shit to pop. Although I really don't think it would increase your chance of burn in..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I also dislike the sliders. It's a gross control method for a very fine setting. If you want to set the values to anything specific (say, just equalize them all) you end up sitting there and spending a while getting it to juuuust the right spot.

I use leantweaks to set my colors, and it advises that anything over a 200 on its scale is not "safe" and makes you disable a safety setting to go higher than that. I believe that the default in cm is something like a 350 on the leantweaks scale. I set it to 100, personally, which is somewhere around a .23... when I open the CM settings. Looks just fine when I toggle to high brightness if I want the screen to be bright and crisp, otherwise I do just fine with a darker setup.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

exactly. I wish I could find it right now, but there is a reason that guys like ezekeel have a color multiplier safety option in their app. I'm gonna go with him on this one lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> exactly. I wish I could find it right now, but there is a reason that guys like ezekeel have a color multiplier safety option in their app. I'm gonna go with him on this one lol


Yeah it sort of sets a weird picture for the end user: Either one developer is overly cautious, or another is tragically unaware of what they're doing. Since I'm perfectly fine with how my screen looks on low color multipliers I have no problem siding with the cautious approach. A standardized color control scheme between all roms and kernels would be great but it's been pretty fragmented for a while.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure if this topic is still active, but I cannot figure out why my color multipliers are going right to 400 on boot. I have CM10 flashed with leankernel, and I am using Trickstermod to control the kernel. I had leantweaks flashed but removed it. On boot all three multipliers are at 400 - I can override them with Trickster, but if I don't they stay at 400. I'm not sure where those numbers are coming from - the files listed above all show the correct original values.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

On cm10 a while back, I set the cm color settings to 100% and looked at the Franco app and it said the multipliers were at like 430!!!!!! I already have burn in so I personally don't care if it gets worse, but I think its from texting so much while tired... Just turn the screen off for about 15 seconds every 30 minutes or so and it shouldn't be a problem. At least with my stratosphere it didn't burn in when I did that..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeffc (Aug 29, 2011)

I can override them with Trickster, which is what I do. Just wondering why the CM10 default multipliers always seem to revert to 400. It's like it doubles the default multipliers or something.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Burn is has almost nothing to do with the color multipliers.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Burn is has almost nothing to do with the color multipliers.


It does when they are doubled, because it makes the screen brighter than it should be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It does when they are doubled, because it makes the screen brighter than it should be.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


 Eh not so much. I've done work on TVs and such and that is a very common misconception. They are related but there are factors that play much much heavier than screen brightness.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Eh not so much. I've done work on TVs and such and that is a very common misconception. They are related but there are factors that play much much heavier than screen brightness.


Give an example as I'm curious. Would it have something to do with a kind of LED wearing where some LEDs have lost their intensity?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

